# Cain's grand host of evil in genral.



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

Hey the plan is to first paint a whole WOC army and i will ocasianly also paint stuff for other armies(who can all be called evil) here you can see my 20 finished WOC and 20 who i will paint this month for the army painting challenge. 5 of them are already painted and if i have enough time at the end of the month i will do a bit of something els.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Good going, keep it up!

They aren't the best I've ever seen., but painting at a good rate is at least as important!


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

Tough to work out any detail from the small pics, but everything looks pretty good from what I can tell. The ring-mail looks pretty cool, though.

As far as recommendations, the weapons/horns/shields seem that they could use some good weathering to give them a bit of a well-used look. They look too clean. Keep it up, though. Good stuff.


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

Here are some pic's of finised models and WIP looking back i can see all kinds of mistakes so i will maybe get back to them. 
ofcourse commends are always welcome.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

looks a little thick to me on the armor, could just be the pic. but the cloaks & scheme look awesome.

they prolly look really good on the table-top in game...so 3' away lol


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

That could be because this is like the 3dh time i painted them.


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

Here is a new update


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

nice work, I really like the blue you used, as well as the lighter blue coming out from behind the Chaos Icons.


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

Here are some things to show that this log will not totaly be about WoC.
They are all WiP, I already planned to paint the Skaven but i'm not really satisvied with how they look and on a whim I started painting the Possesed which looks good up to now his armour will be trimmed in the same dark bleu as the Skaven and the warriors have but have more layers.


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

My hoal for this months army chellenge will be to paint these 10 guys.


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

It has been a while since i updated and it has been a weird month with WH for me.
I have dicited to work my way to Dark Eldar after finishing my remaining WoC so i bought some DE stuff. i aslo bought about 48 WoC and am preparing them for painting and doing some conversions as you can see here.










I also was quite lazy with painting so i got my Knights mostly finished altrough i don't really like how they turned outbut i still have to do three more and have will be doing them this month togather with a Hero here are the pic's of them.



















My first free hand.



















And finaly the chaos which is called my desk.











Commends and feedback is apriciated

Khaine


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

I was too lazy to paint the knights and possesed this month but i have done some other stuff.









I painted this one last year but i have only jst put the body on the legs so here is a pic of him.


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

I have been a bit lazy some time now so here are some new toys for me to play with
I have made 2 unit champions who can also serve as chaos lords and I am asembling on a BSB right now here is the first lord





Here is number 2 he will be running when he is on his base











I also made a musician and a few unit fillers or objectives what ever i need them for


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

V cool stuff brah! keep up the good work`!


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice work coming along. Good to see a bit of sculpting too, looks great.


----------

